# Amazon Prime S L O W



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

I haven't watched anything on Amazon Prime for several months, but the last time I did both access to the app and everything within the app worked smoothly. Started watching the new season of Bosch the other day and ran into the following:


Had to re-authorize the Tivos (okay, no big deal if it's a one time issue)
Took abouth 30 seconds to get to the Amazon servers (black screen until then)
Once I selected the Bosch episode, again there was a significant delay before it started
If I want to "rewind" or fast forward, the delay is again a factor

Are others experiencing the same thing or is it something on my end? Thanks much in advance.


----------



## JandS (Oct 1, 2010)

Yes to all of the above.

Additional:

Scrolling through video categories is very slow and herky-jerky

Edit: this occurred as of the 20.5.9 update, about 3 weeks ago or so. Comcast. Roamio Pro


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

Thanks - sorry to hear you're having the same issues, but glad it's not just me.


----------



## kclfoxtrot (May 6, 2014)

Was working great for me...until last night. An error message briefly popped up about not having enough bandwith, but then I was able to connect albeit slowly.


----------



## joewom (Dec 10, 2013)

Also new movies do not show up under new releases. The only reason I knew star wars was available was the scrolling box on the main screen. When I went to new releases hunger games is still first. I am using my PS3 for most amazon movies. Or order them on the web and its in my movies on the app.


----------



## sschwar2 (Jun 14, 2001)

It's close to useless at this point - Tivo gave me a run around trying to fix it.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

Ah... Amazon Prime video is slow... I was confused... I thought this thread was going to be about Amazon Prime shipping 

I should have guessed otherwise since this wasn't posted in the happy hour!


----------



## berkshires (Feb 22, 2007)

These problems, and more, and not just with Prime, have been posted in this thread...

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10839202#post10839202

It seems like things went wrong a few weeks ago, "fixes" were made, but the "fixes" are quite flawed.

It's a problem affecting many if not all users.


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

I submitted an email support request to Tivo and received a reply saying to make two network connections followed by a "reset". I'm a pretty technical guy, and since the email came from tech support I took "reset" to mean hard reset as opposed to "reboot". I removed the power cord and upon replacing it the Tivo would not power on (no green light). Several tries later I had to call and request an exchange. Now I don't know if it was my Tivo on the way out that was causing the problems or a bug in the software.

I can tell you that of my 5 working Tivos (one going back at least 10 years), this is the only one to ever have to be returned for exchange - a Roamio Plus that is 2 years old. Ah well - guess I've been lucky up to now .


----------



## c133roamioerrors (Dec 28, 2013)

I got bandwidth issues using my Roamio. Worked fine using Prime thru my bluray player. I had other connection issues on my computers and contacted Comcast. Weak signal from loose wires on splitter, everything working okay now.


----------



## mobouser (Sep 14, 2005)

Same problem with Amazon Prime very slow with messages of a bandwidth problem popping up. I have a Roamio Pro and my network is thru CAT5 cable. Netflix is working OK. This is a problem with Amazon Prime only for us.


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot (Jan 7, 2016)

mobouser said:


> Same problem with Amazon Prime very slow with messages of a bandwidth problem popping up. I have a Roamio Pro and my network is thru CAT5 cable. Netflix is working OK. This is a problem with Amazon Prime only for us.


Considering that Netflix uses the same AWS Cloud Servers, that narrows the issue, unless Netflix Servers are setup at your ISP.


----------

